# Nothing that concerns my interests, but...



## Tyeforce (Mar 4, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Old'd</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">





> Last week, Valve Software generated some excitement among gaming fans who noticed Mac OS X menu components and other items in the most recent release of the company's Steam distribution platform for the PC. Combined with reports of Valve recruiting Mac engineers, the evidence suggested that Valve may be planning to make a move into the Mac platform.
> 
> _MacRumors_ today received a teaser image from Valve appearing to show Gordon Freeman, protagonist of Valve's _Half-Life_ video game series, with an Apple logo on his chest. The image was accompanied with the following explanation: "In anticipation of an upcoming announcement from Valve."
> 
> ...


http://www.macrumors.com/2010/03/03/valve-teases-upcoming-half-life-release-for-mac/</div>





> Valve announced today it will bring Steam, Valve's gaming service, and Source, Valve's gaming engine, to the Mac.
> 
> Steam and Valve's library of games including Left 4 Dead 2, Team Fortress 2, Counter-Strike, Portal, and the Half-Life series will be available in April.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pear (Mar 4, 2010)

Too bad Macs aren't powerful enough to run 90% of the games on STEAM.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 4, 2010)

Hey Tye, you do realize, this means you now have a device that can play games that also have 360 ports, and therefore have a 360?


----------



## AndyB (Mar 4, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> Too bad Macs aren't powerful enough to run 90% of the games on STEAM.


BUT, this will then encourage developers to start making games for mac!
Sure, it's a shame they can't run much as of now... but it's a start!


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 4, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> Too bad Macs aren't powerful enough to run 90% of the games on STEAM.


Exactly what are the minimum specifications needed? I bet you my MacBook Pro is more than enough to play any Steam game. >_>


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 4, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Hey Tye, you do realize, this means you now have a device that can play games that also have 360 ports, and therefore have a 360?


And you do realize that I'm a console gamer, not a computer gamer? =P Besides, I could always play them before. I have Vista, too, you know. And Ubuntu.

It's funny you say that, though, because just yesterday I was thinking of playing Sonic the Hedgehog '06 on one of our computers, for review purposes. Unfortunately (or maybe _fortunately_ XD), there isn't a PC port, so I can't play it. =p


----------



## SamXX (Mar 4, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> Too bad Macs aren't powerful enough to run 90% of the games on STEAM.


Yes, they are. A Macbook is a much more powerful gaming system than most Windows Laptops, just not many companies make games compatible for it.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 4, 2010)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


06 sucks. First opened and played it, learned to hate it.


----------



## Pear (Mar 4, 2010)

@ Mac people in this thread- Laptop gaming? Lol. Laptops on both sides have no power, and apart from that, a $350 PC laptop has as much power as a $1000 macbook.
And, no Tye, you're make can't play most of the games out there. You _might_ be able to play _some_ games on the lowest settings. 

And you're right Andy, it could pave the way for more, but I don't think it's extremely likely. PC gaming appeals to a small group because of the technicalities involved, so I doubt it would appeal to most Mac users. I know I'm stereotyping, but most Mac users don't care about anything beyond web browsing and media viewing.


----------



## SamXX (Mar 4, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> @ Mac people in this thread- Laptop gaming? Lol. Laptops on both sides have no power, and apart from that, a $350 PC laptop has as much power as a $1000 macbook.
> And, no Tye, you're make can't play most of the games out there. You _might_ be able to play _some_ games on the lowest settings.
> 
> And you're right Andy, it could pave the way for more, but I don't think it's extremely likely. PC gaming appeals to a small group because of the technicalities involved, so I doubt it would appeal to most Mac users. I know I'm stereotyping, but most Mac users don't care about anything beyond web browsing and media viewing.


I just used that as an example to show you that Macs are powerful enough to play games. Some just as well as some higher end gaming PCs can. Also, don't call us "Mac People", it sounds stupid.


----------



## Pear (Mar 4, 2010)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm just going to copy this from a previous post of mine.

A 27" Imac has a 2.66 Ghz quad core processor, the same as mine. It has 4 GB of RAM, I have 8. It has 1 TB of Hard drive, the same as mine. It has an ATI Radeon 4850 HD graphics card with 512 MB GDDR5 memory. I have a GT 240, with comparable specs. 
I have a slightly better computer, but they are comparable.
The cost of the Mac? $2000. My PC? $500. 

Then, I downloaded a system file mods to change my PC to look and behave like a mac. That took me 10 minutes, and saved me $1500.


----------



## AndyB (Mar 4, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> And you're right Andy, it could pave the way for more, but I don't think it's extremely likely. PC gaming appeals to a small group because of the technicalities involved, so I doubt it would appeal to most Mac users. I know I'm stereotyping, but most Mac users don't care about anything beyond web browsing and media viewing.


Finally someone took the time to read my post.
Too bad most people are being a bit stupid about it all and not seeing the big picture here.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 4, 2010)

hey hey hey.

I'm on a macbook and I can run most steam games fine. yo

And a list of some games that already have mac ports.

http://savygamer.co.uk/2010/03/03/here-is-a-list-of-games-currently-on-steam-that-already-have-a-native-mac-port-in-existence/


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 4, 2010)

Those pics made me LOL, and what is Steam?


----------



## beehdaubs (Mar 4, 2010)

Well this'll be pretty cool.  I have a friend who owns a Mac and he is bored out of his mind with it.  The more ingame bros the better.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 4, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm well aware that it's widely hated, lol. I just want to play it so I can review it. XD


----------



## VantagE (Mar 5, 2010)

I really don't care much about pc/mac/computer/whatever gaming, I am purely a console gamer.
I use my mac for school, internet, music, movies, photos. Awesome for movies xD
FYI I bought my macbook off of craigslist for 450 and its a 08 model and works like brand new.
Look in the right place and you can find a good priced mac.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 5, 2010)

VantagE said:
			
		

> I really don't care much about pc/mac/computer/whatever gaming, I am purely a console gamer.
> I use my mac for school, internet, music, movies, photos. Awesome for movies xD
> FYI I bought my macbook off of craigslist for 450 and its a 08 model and works like brand new.
> Look in the right place and you can find a good priced mac.


This. And no PC can TRULY run like a Mac. The Mac's main purposes are for media and working. It has great graphics and all, but I wouldn't waste my time sitting around playing games when I have a free high-end quality movie making program. Three sets of DVDs waiting to be burned, and a $200 special effects program. The Windows at my school are the newest and supposedly top-of-the-line computers. Yet you can only run two programs on each of them at a time or otherwise it'll freeze. It takes too long to watch or edit movies, and this is not only on these computers, but a couple of my friends as well. 

Point being, Windows are mainly used for spreadsheets and gaming. A Mac is mainly used for all kinds of media making. Depending on what you want, movie making or gaming, then that decides which is the best.


----------



## David (Mar 5, 2010)

macbooks have enough power to run things fine, ive tried trials on this 1.6ghz windows and i could run them still. a macbook should be just fine. cant wait to get one, i dont care about gaming on it at all though, i have my 360 for that, im getting it for editing purposes, i want final cut so badly


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 5, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> macbooks have enough power to run things fine, ive tried trials on this 1.6ghz windows and i could run them still. a macbook should be just fine. cant wait to get one, i dont care about gaming on it at all though, i have my 360 for that, im getting it for editing purposes, i want final cut so badly


Final Cut _is_ awesome. I have Final Cut Express, but I really want to get Final Cut Studio sometime.


----------



## David (Mar 5, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ill be purchasing final cut pro with student loan, along with after effects.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 5, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ew, Adobe product. D:


----------



## SamXX (Mar 5, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Final Cut Studio is a bit steep for me at the moment so I'm just going to stick with iMovie and (when I can afford it) Final Cut Express.


----------



## Pear (Mar 5, 2010)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A bit? It's $800. That's the price of my entire computer, in a piece of software. 0__0


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 5, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um...no. It's only $200. And that's without a student discount.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 5, 2010)

Which iMovie do you guys use?


----------



## Pear (Mar 5, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en&q=final+cut+studio+cost&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8

Google lied. >:/


----------



## SamXX (Mar 5, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Depends where from. You can get it much, much cheaper than from Apple directly.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 5, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Which iMovie do you guys use?


I use the latest, iMovie '09.


----------



## SamXX (Mar 5, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 5, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Final Cut Studio ≠ Final Cut Express


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 5, 2010)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, it's never that expensive. He mistook Final Cut Studio for Final Cut Express. And $800 for Final Cut Studio is a good deal, considering it costs $1,000 from Apple. Probably a used disc or something.


----------



## SamXX (Mar 5, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought we were talking about Studio as well 

And yes, $999 from Apple is a bit much. I seen it for


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 5, 2010)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 5, 2010)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like my iMovie HD 6.


----------



## David (Mar 5, 2010)

imovie sucks :S it cant really do much :|


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 5, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> imovie sucks :S it cant really do much :|


It can do much for someone doing basic editing, but you have to learn all the little things for excellent movie editing.


----------



## David (Mar 5, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do you not know what after effects is/ its used in just about every commercial, and used in loads of movies, for example the blowing people up in district 9 was done in after effects


----------



## David (Mar 5, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its fine for rookies but i just cant use it cause its missing so many things that make movies better. final cuts way easier imo.


----------



## beehdaubs (Mar 5, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> VantagE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm going to interject for a moment here.  Don't use your school's *censored.2.0*ty computers as an example of what Windows can do.  School computers are weak low end machines that are only capable of using Microsoft Word, Powerpoint, and Internet Explorer.


----------



## David (Mar 5, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah they wont have top of the line pcs, really expensive pcs will do what mac will but with different programs which arent as good. my school has many i believe over 300 now decent pcs too, they can run adobe indesign and photoshop but for like movies we use the macs in the video studio and english rooms, which have both final cut and imovie


----------



## «Jack» (Mar 5, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same with school/work Macs. I hate it when people are like "Macs don't work. The ones at my school don't work." It's because schools have a policy of shutting every useful thing you can do with them down so they can protect everything like armed guards.


----------



## beehdaubs (Mar 5, 2010)

Jak said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, Macs are Macs.  It's not like there are different models or anything.  Windows can run on a variety of computers, including low budget Dell computers for about 200 dollars.


----------



## «Jack» (Mar 5, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not talking about models. I'm talking about how schools install every bit of antivirus software known to man that filters everything in the Internet connection, making the computers slower than tortoises and then make sure that every program can't be altered in any way shape or form, limiting the capabilities of what you can do with just about anything.


----------



## David (Mar 5, 2010)

my school doesnt do that, we actually trust each other, no public school would leave 300 computers out in the hall way. theyd be broken and/or stolen so fast. we only have 1 antivirus on each computer and one filter made by the school for the internet,


----------



## VantagE (Mar 6, 2010)

yeah, 9 times out of 10, computers, mac or pc's, at schools will not work well because of loads of anti-virus/spam/spy/whatever software. Which is why I hate most of those "anti" because it slows down the computers so damn much and its frustrating. Mac has its own built in software to protect the computer from viruses and such very well and I have never even found any viruses or bugs in it. Another thing I hate pc gaming is a lot of games you buy or download off the web comes with some sort of spyware they force you to install to make the game work. Just more junk to put on the computer to make it slower...


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 6, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I know what After Effects is. Yes, it can do some great stuff, and it is widely used, but the same can be said for all of Adobe's bloated, buggy, overpriced software. The only reason why Adobe is still around is because there aren't good alternatives for all of their software, so people still have to depend on them. But they're going down the drain fast now, and hopefully we'll see better alternatives to all of Adobe's products soon.


----------



## David (Mar 6, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i wouldnt call after effects buggy at all. its the best special fx program out there, i doubt anyone would try to compete, theres a bunch of companys that make plug ins and sadd ons for after effects too. anyone who competes wont be much competition.


----------



## beehdaubs (Mar 8, 2010)

Hey, Tye you might want to edit the first post.  Steam has just confirmed that Steam will indeed be coming to Mac.
http://store.steampowered.com/news/3569/


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 8, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Hey, Tye you might want to edit the first post.  Steam has just confirmed that Steam will indeed be coming to Mac.
> http://store.steampowered.com/news/3569/


Andrew just told me, lol.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 8, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nowai


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Mar 10, 2010)

Sorry to bump this.

If a Mac can get Steam, then I honestly think VALVe should pay heed to at least some ideas for porting or updating the console versions of games they have.


----------



## SamXX (Mar 10, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The school blocks access to most applications.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 10, 2010)

Ellis le Scout said:
			
		

> Sorry to bump this.
> 
> If a Mac can get Steam, then I honestly think VALVe should pay heed to at least some ideas for porting or updating the console versions of games they have.


I think they should stop being bastards and learn to make games for the PS3


----------



## Gnome (Mar 10, 2010)

Ellis le Scout said:
			
		

> Sorry to bump this.
> 
> If a Mac can get Steam, then I honestly think VALVe should pay heed to at least some ideas for porting or updating the console versions of games they have.


They're porting in all Source games. Oh wait, for consoles? That's almost impossible the memory is too much for the console.

But yeah all Source games are comin' to Mac.
http://www.teamfortress.com/post.php?id=3578


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 10, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Ellis le Scout said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not for the PS3 it isn't.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 10, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But Valve doesn't have a very large dev team for PS3.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 10, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They don't have a Dev team for it period. They hate the PS3 more than they do Macs apparently.


----------

